# [A-Alexstrasza] Die grauen Wächter, suchen neue Mitglieder



## Darknoreia (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die grauen Wächter, die etwas andere Feierabend/Casualgilde


Wir sind eine gemütliche Allianz Feierabend-Gilde deren altersdurchnitt über 25 Jahren liegt. Bei uns wird Gemeinschaft, Zusammenhalt und der Spaß am Spiel groß geschrieben.

Da unsere Mitglieder fast alle berufstätig sind und somit nicht 7 Tage die Woche zu 24 Std online sein können, ist es natürlich selbstverständlich dass wir keine reine Raidgilde sind.
Jedoch versuchen wir es auch diesen Mitspielern zu ermöglichen die Spaß am Raiden haben. Wir haben 10er Stammgruppen die regelmäßig Raiden gehen und in der auch ein Platz für Dich frei sein könnte. Wobei das Raiden bei uns keine Pflicht hat, es ist auf freiwilliger Basis.
Eine gesunde Mischung aus Raid,- und Casualgilde.
Zu dem neuen Addon "Cataclysm" steht natürlich erst einmal das Leveln im Vordergrund, aber wenn Bedarf besteht können diese Raid´s aufrecht gehalten werden.
Da wir alle meist weit über 18 Jahre sind möchten wir diesen Altersdurchschnitt natürlich auch beibehalten.
Einen Geschlechter, Rassen oder Machtkampf gibt es bei uns nicht und wird auch nicht geduldet. Hier sind alle "gleich", "gleichere" gibt es nicht.
Dein Level oder Deine Klasse die Du spielst ist nicht von belangen, bei uns steht der Spaß immer noch an erster Stelle, schließlich sind wir alle mal "klein" angefangen.

Also, stehst Du mit beiden Beinen mitten im Leben, hast du Lust mit netten Leuten einen schönen (Virtuellen) Abend zu verbringen, steht bei Dir der Spaß am Spiel und der Zusammenhalt in einer Art Familiären Atmosphäre im Vordergrund ??
Bist Du über 18 Jahre oder schon weit drüber?? kein Problem, dann bist du hier genau richtig.
Interesse geweckt???

Ihr findet uns auf dem Europäischen Word of Warcraft Server Alexstrasza
Einfach hier Bewerben oder uns InGame ansprechen (Laultima,Thydra,Bikishu,Darknoreia)

(Wir beißen nicht)

http://diegrauenwaechter.host.allvatar.com


----------



## Darknoreia (19. November 2010)

/push, und wir suchen immernoch


----------



## DarkLaultima (26. November 2010)

Super nette Truppe,


----------



## Throgan (26. November 2010)

Realmforum! , da werden Sie geholfen =)


----------



## Darknoreia (2. Dezember 2010)

Und die suche geht weiter 
/up


----------



## Darknoreia (16. Dezember 2010)

Unsere Membersuche neigt sich dem Ende,wir suchen nur noch die ein oder andere Heilerklasse....Also,bewerbt Euch fix


----------



## Darknoreia (5. Februar 2011)

/push wir suchen weiter :-)


----------



## Seryma (5. Februar 2011)

Man, die Mitgliederanfragen boomen ja förmlich... 

Probiers lieber im offiziellen Realmforum^^


----------



## Darknoreia (1. März 2011)

Wir suchen immer noch und nicht nur Tanks und Heiler ^^


----------

